# Posted to Halifax..



## sirux0r (22 Mar 2012)

Just got posted here.. on my HHT and having a hard time finding a place..
I need some advice from people who live here.
Apartments downtown are quite expensive on my OS salary..
Dartmouth is a bit far.. isn't it?
Commuting via car is not an option as I cannot get parking..
Help please!


----------



## TN2IC (22 Mar 2012)

Get an apartment on Windmill Rd and walk across the bridge to the Dockyard. Or stay at A Block. Your choice.


----------



## jollyjacktar (22 Mar 2012)

Have you tried to get a PMQ, if you qualify for one.  Windsor Park Q's are walkable to the Dkyd or Stad.  Or, if you're single you could try quarters until you get a better handle on the city, your financial needs etc.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Mar 2012)

There are provisions for rental search assistance when you are posted..........


----------



## Occam (22 Mar 2012)

Dartmouth isn't far.  You could rent in Cole Harbour and still take the bus to/from work without many worries.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (22 Mar 2012)

I am 49 years old, have been in Ottawa 16 months and put a grand total of 221 km on my car...Walk!!!
(I am 5.3 km from work by the way)


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Mar 2012)

When I was posted there I lived in Dartmouth and took the bus to work.


----------



## cupper (22 Mar 2012)

You should be able to find a decent apartment or rental in Dartmouth on a bus route, or within walking distance of either the bridge or the ferries.

And the transit system supposedly has improved since I was doing my commutes back and forth to SMU and TUNS in the 90's.


----------



## jollyjacktar (23 Mar 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> And the transit system supposedly has improved since I was doing my commutes back and forth to SMU and TUNS in the 90's.


Don't kid yourself, it's as shitty as it ever was overall.


----------



## MMSS (23 Mar 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Don't kid yourself, it's as shitty as it ever was overall.



Free till the end of the month...


----------



## Hawk (23 Mar 2012)

I live in an apartment on Ridge Valley Road, and there's another building just down Cowie Hill from me. Rent is much cheaper up here than down town, and my apartment is large and bright. Check with Universal Properties. I'm on a yearly lease, but you can opt for month to month. There's at least one sailor I meet in the elevator occasionally, and he takes the bus. The bus service up here isn't wonderful, but improved slightly since the strike. You can get to Mumford Mall from here, to bus connections to all over the city. Hope this helps.

Hawk


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Mar 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> You should be able to find a decent apartment or rental in Dartmouth on a bus route, or within walking distance of either the bridge or the ferries.
> 
> And the transit system supposedly has improved since I was doing my commutes back and forth to SMU and TUNS in the 90's.



Ya, except for the recent 6 weeks strike where no buses or harbour ferries were running.  That must have been 'magical' for Metro Transit users.

Also, keep your eye on the possible announcement on PLD next week.  If there IS a reduction, that might help you decide what you can/can't afford.  FWIW, I used to live in Dartmouth (Pleasant St) and take the bus downtown to RA Park, as it was cheaper and quicker than taking my car.  (6 km drive was 45 minutes.   :facepalm

There was also a time I was living in the Qs at Shearwater, would bike to work at RA Park via ferry at Woodside terminal to Halifax terminal.  You'd just have a bit of a walk to Rainbow Gate from the Hfx ferry terminal, but doable.  

With no parking avail for you, you might want to recce the Metro Transit info.  Gets cold on the MacDonald walking it in the winter.  

http://www.halifax.ca/metrotransit/

There is also a (possibly slim chance) that someone you work with might live close to you and you can carpool, but...not something you can plan for.  Either way, you'd need Metro or a bike to get to work on days they were on leave, etc.


----------



## Hawk (23 Mar 2012)

The bus strike was horrible! On the up side - their contract runs to 2015, so the buses should be consistent till then! Its again possible to get where you're going, and more on time than they used to be!

Hawk


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Mar 2012)

Of course they are on time, the drivers all were able to buy new watches and GPSs with their $4k *signing bonus*.   :blotto:


----------



## MMSS (23 Mar 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Of course they are on time, the drivers all were able to buy new watches and GPSs with their $4k *signing bonus*.   :blotto:



I actually agreed with the reasoning behind the payout. From their website:



> "We didn't spend a cent more than what was offered to ATU Local 508 on February 23.
> 
> Don't be distracted by the shiny $4,000 lump sum payment in year one of the deal; it's not as attractive as it looks. Imagine you took out a five-year loan; you have several repayment options. You can choose to spread out the loan amount over the five-years, but you end up paying more in interest. Or you can put more money down at the beginning of the loan to reduce the principle and save interest over the term.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Mar 2012)

I have no iron in that fire, and no opinion of the $4k...I think where people in HRM got pi$$ed was the news calling it a "signing bonus"...


----------



## mad dog 2020 (23 Mar 2012)

Hawk said:
			
		

> I live in an apartment on Ridge Valley Road, and there's another building just down Cowie Hill from me. Rent is much cheaper up here than down town, and my apartment is large and bright. Check with Universal Properties. I'm on a yearly lease, but you can opt for month to month. There's at least one sailor I meet in the elevator occasionally, and he takes the bus. The bus service up here isn't wonderful, but improved slightly since the strike. You can get to Mumford Mall from here, to bus connections to all over the city. Hope this helps.
> 
> Hawk



I know a guy who lives at one of those apt buildings, they give you a discount for being in the military. The apt he has was just refurbished with hard wood floors. Great view on the front side.  There is a bus at the door or was and google says 30 mins  by bus to Dkyd, or an hour walk.  A bike would be under 30.  So about $700 per month for a  2 bedroom.  The laundry system is crap as 2 washers and dryers per floor and maybe one of each is up to 100%. Great view from the laundry room.


----------



## sirux0r (23 Mar 2012)

I applied for a place right by the bridge,
$800/month for a two bedroom all inclusive with a balcony. Seems pretty baller. I'll most likely buy a pedal bike.. and shower it up on base. 
If you have a motorcycle.. can you park on base also? 

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## Hawk (23 Mar 2012)

That sounds perfect, sirusOr - and an excellent price for a 2 bedroom with balcony. Enjoy Halifax - its a great city!

Hawk


----------



## cupper (23 Mar 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Don't kid yourself, it's as shitty as it ever was overall.



I always found getting to Halifax wasn't a problem, but getting back to Dartmouth, especially off peak hours, was a pain in the butt.

Lived 20 minute walk from the ferry, and on any given day it ould take the same amount of time regardless of the mode of transportation, walk, bus or drive when I was heading to TUNS. 

But going back home when I had an early afternoon off, it took twice as long by bus than it did to walk and use the ferry, because the bus would either sit at the Bridge for half an hour, or I'd end up going way out of the way via Mic Mac Mall and back down towards the ferry.


----------



## Occam (23 Mar 2012)

sirux0r said:
			
		

> I applied for a place right by the bridge,
> $800/month for a two bedroom all inclusive with a balcony. Seems pretty baller. I'll most likely buy a pedal bike.. and shower it up on base.



Let me guess - Harbourshore apts?  Or Victoria Gardens on Boland Dr?


----------



## ff149 (23 Mar 2012)

When I left the Dockyard in 2008 you could park your motorcycle outside of each of the three gates. You still needed a parking pass but there was no time requirement like there is for a car. I don't know if that has changed in the last 4 years.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Mar 2012)

One only needs to read the MARLANTGEN on parking.  Its a mere 29 pages  :facepalm:  the last time I checked.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Mar 2012)

Occam said:
			
		

> Let me guess - Harbourshore apts?  Or Victoria Gardens on Boland Dr?



Harbourside, are those the ones on the waterfront down past Cape Scott area?

Boland Drive...finest locale in the city, right next to Jellybean Square and all that.   :blotto:

Good thing the OP doesn't have a car, seems to be a car tire serial-killer loose in the South End.   Mrs EITSs office is not far from there, and there are some...'different people' around there for sure.

IIRC, the CIBC that was in the strip mall on Wyse Road was the only bank in the city that had an armed security guard at the door when I moved here in '02.


----------



## Occam (23 Mar 2012)

Harbourshore Apts are just between DRE(A) and Albro Lake Rd on Windmill Rd.  Lots of sailors...lots of unsavory types too.

Yep, I spent some time living in Victoria Gardens.  Nice name.....and that's about it.


----------



## ht90 (31 Mar 2012)

Well there is also ocean towers just up the hill from the dockyard but apparently you don't want to live there... I used to live in Ridgevalley towers by Spryfield and it was really cheap compared to apartments downtown.
You can find way better places farther from the city and the parking problem is not that bad, there is tons of spaces in the streets by ocean towers.. Just get there before 7 to get a spot. And don't leave your car near that spot overnight.. Many co-workers of mine had their tires slashed and windows broken, Nothing better to end a Duty watch  ;D


----------

